# Compression fitting for a 1974 Ford 3400



## toolmanx1 (Oct 13, 2016)

This is written for anyone that has a 1974 Ford 3400 or a tractor with similar hydraulic steel tubing in their 3 point system. The compression fittings used on the steel tubing on my tractor kept blowing out. I bought new fittings that blew just like the old ones. Anyone that has replaced one of these compression fittings knows this is a tough job. The steel tubing is almost impossible to flex to even clear enough to take off the rubber gripper and the big nut. Doing it twice with the standard loss of fluid convinced me this was not a good system.

I used a local hydraulic hose maker shop to put fittings on a hose about 6 or 7 feet long. I can’t remember the exact length. It was almost a year ago I did this. I measured the steel tube while it was still on the tractor and then added about a foot to be sure it would be long enough. You can do “S” turns if the hose is too long but if you are short you buy a new one. These hose fittings had female ends. I used my pipe tap to put threads into the center of the original compression nuts. I then screwed the male end of a fitting that screwed into the nut and accepted the female hose fitting. I bought one 90 and one 45 degree fitting from the hose shop. The 45 goes on the high end and the 90 at the lower end. The most difficult job was getting the hose fitting on the 90 under the foot rest. It can be done. I did it but I cussed a lot.

I used some 1” wide aluminum strips to make 2 hose clamps to clamp the hose to the case. I unscrewed two existing bolts and used them to do the clamping. Once done and I had the old steel tubing in hand I could see the cause of the original two failures. The tubing had actually squeezed itself smaller where the rubber compression piece had been. My new system is far superior and is still working.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Thank you toolmanx1 for this outstanding post. You will probably never know it, but this post will help many others with a common problem many Ford 3000 series tractor owners face. 
____________________________________________

Another source for guidance on this subject is *ultradogMN*. Below are his comments: 

"You must have a later 3000 series, as the early ones used a 3 bolt manifold there to secure both lines to the pump
Those rubber type hydraulic fittings weren't the best idea.
What happens is due to vibration the metal gripping part of that rubber nut eats away at the steel line so it' doesn't grab so well. Then it pushes the line out and leaks.
What I have done a couple of times is put a new nut on then use a drift/punch and drive it into the tube to expand it a bit. Then it will grip better and not slip out.
Do you still have all of the original clasps that hold the lines to the right side of the transmission?
Those are important to keep the lines from vibrating. There should be two of them - one in front and one under the step plate. Some get bent so they don't clamp well too. Straighten them so they clamp well.
I doubt you have an over pressure problem at the pump but you could put a cheap 4-5000 psi gauge on your system to check. Excellent pressure would be around 2500+ psi.
I have seen rubber hydraulic hose used in place of the steel line. You would need to bring your pump in to get the right fittings but that is an option."


----------



## toolmanx1 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Better*

You told me to save the tube holding clamps. I have a hose now. No vibration worries. My clamps are to keep the hose out of harms way.


----------



## Hatchnit (10 mo ago)

I had the same problem with high pressure line blowing out if pump. I did as toolmanx1 one did. Here is the parts list. 1/4-18 pipe tap to tap bushings for fittings


----------

